# New addition...



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

After the worse month in history (from losing our beloved Tara, to the motor in my big rig blowing up), my wife suggested we go look at a litter and we ended up with this little fella:







Named Axel, he is 12 weeks old. Both parents AKC registered. The mother is a long coat, father normal coat black and tan.
He got along well with Winston and Skye, with Winston being a little apprehensive so far.
For those that don't know, we lost Tara 3/2 of this year. She had been with me for over 10yrs, mainly on the truck with me racking up a lot of miles. She was @15yrs old when she had a fatal heart attack at home. A truly sad day.
Winston is a black Shepherd and was 12 weeks old when I got him, and all he knew was Tara as a mother figure. Skye is a rescue Husky, and she was just playing away with the little fella when we got home.
After a truly devastating month, hopefully this will turn our luck around, and give us something else to think about instead of the bad things.
Martin


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He is a cutie for sure congrats!!


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!
We toyed with the whole adoption thing, but the fence issue was a stumbling block unfortunately.
We will take him to our vets tomorrow, but they say he has had 1st shots etc a month ago. Better safe than sorry though.
He is currently catching some Z's on our 7yr olds lap!
Hard life huh?

Martin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you Jax!

Martin


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing brings hope like a puppy! He's adorable!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is so cute, congrats and so sorry for your loss. I will say puppies do help with that.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! He is such a cute little guy!


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
He is currently crashed out on the couch after taking what seemed like a 15 minute P! At least it was outside, which is a bonus
Our husky is trying to mother him like mad but he's too tired to play anymore...lol

Martin


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a hard life....






​


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He is CUTE, congratulations and I hope he helps to heal your heart - puppies have a magical way of doing that.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Martin


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new boy Axel. I am so sorry about Tara. Btw, Axel is adorable.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Leslie.
It was difficult picking just one out of the 5 that were available. Cheryl wanted to bring them all home....

Martin


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

It is so hard to resist puppies. You want to bring them all home with you. I tell you what though having to train and take care of multiple puppies-no thank you. Just one puppy at a time for me.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Us too Leslie.
between our other Shepherd and the Husky, we have our hands full!
Hopefully he will learn off the other 2 before I leave out again, as he is coming on the truck with me!

Martin


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Quick update:
Axel is doing brilliant in the truck. We left out yesterday, and after a little whining and crying, he did great.
Here are a couple of pictures.
Winston and Axel..







Axel in the truck, hard life huh?








Martin


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Here he is with both ears proudly up!







And his and Winston's normal spot at home








Martin


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Quick update.
He had a day of having 2 accidents in the truck, Pee'd twice in one day inside the truck. Not done it since! Must have been a bad day I guess....
Otherwise he is doing excellent, he even sleeps through the night now, well most of the night anyways....
Here is is yesterday all kind of flaked out....








Martin


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's so great that you get to spend so much time with him- I'm sure you both enjoy it. He's adorable!


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!
We are together @22-23hrs of a day, so it makes training a lot easier IMO.
It also helps with the bonding process I think.
He is a total trip, thats for sure!

Martin


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is surely a handsome little fellow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww so cute! congrats on your new boy may he bring you many years of happiness


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks folks!

Martin


----------

